

10 Compelling Reasons for Microsoft to Buy RIM - felipemnoa
http://www.channelinsider.com/c/a/Microsoft/10-Compelling-Reasons-for-Microsoft-to-Buy-RIM-824257/

======
skimbrel
None of these are good reasons for Microsoft to buy the failing RIM. The
Playbook is a joke, the distinction between enterprise and consumer is rapidly
fading, and while yes, RIM is profitable, they won't be for much longer. And
re-energizing RIM employees? By all accounts I've read they're as pissed and
frustrated as could be. Not an employee base I'd want to acquire.

My guess is the author of this article owns RIM stock...

